# it's warming up a bit.....



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

that's for Friday.............

El Tiempo. Avisos meteorológicos - Pasado Mañana - Mapa - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

He he, I am in that little green pointy bit right at the bottom!

Very humid and windy here though. I've been down to the pool to do my 12 lengths and I'm staying in my nice cool dark room for the rest of the day.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> He he, I am in that little green pointy bit right at the bottom!
> 
> Very humid and windy here though. I've been down to the pool to do my 12 lengths and I'm staying in my nice cool dark room for the rest of the day.


we've been having overnight temps of around 25º with around 90% humidity for over a week now - like sleeping in a sauna!

during the day the temps obviously go up & the humidity down a bit - but any physical activity & you are dripping


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We had the weekend in Las Palmas de G.C., it was uncomfortably warm at night in the hotel. 

Just been for a walk around the city of Valverde, El Hierro, it is a blue sunny day, 29ºc, with a north easterly trade wind blowing. The islands of La Palma, La Gomera and Tenerife are visible on the horizon, a priceless view, makes one glad to be alive!!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

weather warning.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

updated alerts for today 


El Tiempo. Avisos meteorológicos - Hoy - Mapa - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Yesterday I travelled by coach Santander - Madrid. We started off at 12:00 with a very reasonable 25º at 12:00 and it went up and up until 39º in Burgos, down a bit, and up again to 38 when we hit Madrid at 17:50.
Thank goodness for airconditioning!!
Thank goodness it's not humid here!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yesterday I travelled by coach Santander - Madrid. We started off at 12:00 with a very reasonable 25º at 12:00 and it went up and up until 39º in Burgos, down a bit, and up again to 38 when we hit Madrid at 17:50.
> Thank goodness for airconditioning!!
> Thank goodness it's not humid here!!


you don't know how lucky you are!

we've just been upgraded to red alert!!

with a predicted & likely 42º, if humidity is what is has been for the past week or so during the day at around 60+%............ that's a heat index of 71º 

in Madrid you get something like 20% humidity - so 42º feels like 42º




I'm going to be moving from pool-aircon-pool-aircon


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Seems we have no risk today and risk tomorrow. It is 39C here right now and it's only 12.30....The pool is beckoning...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> you don't know how lucky you are!
> 
> we've just been upgraded to red alert!!
> 
> ...


I do know how lucky I am. 
I don't think I could live on the south coast, nor am I particularly drawn to a summer holiday there, specifically for the humidity.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I do know how lucky I am.
> I don't think I could live on the south coast, nor am I particularly drawn to a summer holiday there, specifically for the humidity.


one reason we moved here was because it was less humid than Florida.............. it seems to be getting more humid by the year though


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The websites I use for weather are

Meteomalaga - Malaga Weather

On this site you can track aircraft which is quite useful when you are expecting somebody and Malaga airport don't update flight arrivals, as well as ship tracking and storm tracking. Stacks of information on this site.

and

El Tiempo: Nerja (Málaga) - Predicción - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

Purely a weather site but covers a huge area


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> The websites I use for weather are
> 
> Meteomalaga - Malaga Weather
> 
> ...


I use AEMET & a local one too - the local guy supplies data to AEMET

Meteoxabia


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I do know how lucky I am.
> I don't think I could live on the south coast, nor am I particularly drawn to a summer holiday there, specifically for the humidity.


Me too, we are fortunate, 22ºc in the shade in our back garden, we had cloud cover first thing but the midday sun is just breaking through.

The locals were complaining that it was cold last night, we were down by the coast enjoying a drink outside a kiosko, there was a refreshing Atlantic breeze.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

thrax said:


> Seems we have no risk today and risk tomorrow. It is 39C here right now and it's only 12.30....The pool is beckoning...


Our pool has remained unusable because of wasps since we moved in two weeks ago. It's hot here right now. We are hot and sweaty and need a dip. There are probably 20 wasps in the pool right now.

I'm very pissed off.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Our pool has remained unusable because of wasps since we moved in two weeks ago. It's hot here right now. We are hot and sweaty and need a dip. There are probably 20 wasps in the pool right now.
> 
> I'm very pissed off.


Spray the basturds


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Spray the basturds


I've sprayed them with everything I can find including - well - you know...

They just keep coming back for more.


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Have you tried a brown paper bag??? It seems that if you get a brown paper bag and blow it up, tie it to the swimming pool rail the wasps will stay away. Wasps as are territorial and if they see another nest( the paper bag!) they will stay away!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Find the nest and destroy it - there's one somewhere close by.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

We've travelled so far and so fast that I can't remember where we were and when but a couple of nights its been 32 degrees at midnight. This morning in - - - er, Calpe, I think - - - it was 83% humidity. We are now moving not from town to town but from swimming pool to swimming pool. Here we are and here we stay as we have a breeze and (relatively) lower humidity.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

it has for sure cooled a little - didn't need the aircon yesterday :clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

meetloaf said:


> We've travelled so far and so fast that I can't remember where we were and when but a couple of nights its been 32 degrees at midnight. This morning in - - - er, Calpe, I think - - - it was 83% humidity. We are now moving not from town to town but from swimming pool to swimming pool. Here we are and here we stay as we have a breeze and (relatively) lower humidity.


I can understand your moving from pool to pool. 32º at night!! When I got back from deepest Cantabria on Monday there was a 15 degree difference and I found it difficult to move on the first 2 days. OH and daughter get back today and are unaware that there has been a heatwave in all the rest of Spain. IIt's like a different country, not a different region


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Saturday night we walked home from a neighbour, watching our for Perseid meteors (saw 6), we were a bit surprised by the hottest wind we've ever experienced. Acutally burnt the eys causing us to walk backwards in the dark. The boy thought this very funny... Temperature here hit 51C yesterday!!!!!!!!!! (in the shade) but significantly cooler today...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok, this is a serious question. Is there actually a phenomena whereby humans can change the weather???? It really is becoming more than a coincidence that everywhere I go it rains!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There may be such a thing. Perhaps something similar to the Laws of Bicycling. 1. It's always uphill. 2. The wind is always in your face. In other words, you cause the wind and the hills by being on a bike.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> Ok, this is a serious question. Is there actually a phenomena whereby humans can change the weather???? It really is becoming more than a coincidence that everywhere I go it rains!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


You are needed in the Canaries urgently! More than 4000 people have had to be evacuated from La Gomera and Tenerife because of wildfires.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mazlester said:


> Have you tried a brown paper bag??? It seems that if you get a brown paper bag and blow it up, tie it to the swimming pool rail the wasps will stay away. Wasps as are territorial and if they see another nest( the paper bag!) they will stay away!


There's something you can buy called a waspinator that is supposed to do the same job but they cost a bit so I'll try the brown paper bag trick - thanks.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Find the nest and destroy it - there's one somewhere close by.


Destroyed one that was very close - can't see any more. I am told they will go away very soon.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Ok, this is a serious question. Is there actually a phenomena whereby humans can change the weather???? It really is becoming more than a coincidence that everywhere I go it rains!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


I think it's a problem that approx 60million people in the UK have Jojo!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think it's a problem that approx 60million people in the UK have Jojo!


except it follows her to Spain - & possibly to France


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

How do people measure temperature? I mean what kind of thermometer and what situation?

I ask because I'm always being told that it's some outrageous temperature when my thermometers are showing significantly lower. I think people sometimes quote their car thermometers or farmacia signs - both of which normally over-read or maybe they've got their thermometers in a silly place.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> How do people measure temperature? I mean what kind of thermometer and what situation?
> 
> I ask because I'm always being told that it's some outrageous temperature when my thermometers are showing significantly lower. I think people sometimes quote their car thermometers or farmacia signs - both of which normally over-read or maybe they've got their thermometers in a silly place.


our local weather guy moans about this a lot

he reckons that to get as true a temp as possible it should be in the shade in a north facing position

anywhere else & it will give abnormally high readings


I use wunderground, because it uses his data & the weather station is just a few mins walk from my house


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I rely on AEMET ad the digital thingy in my living room. If you have a thermometer on a sunny exterior wall it can go easily over 50º.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My thermometer is completely in the shade and accurate to within one tenth of a degree C, although apparently you can switch it to F; I haven't figured that out and why should I? It records the highs and lows over the past 24 hours and also the past 7 days. It reached 51C at around 12:30 midnightish Saturday night Sunday morning. I suspect it was more likely to be the sirocco like wind we felt at midnight which literally made our eyes burn. Prior to that we were experiencing around 39 - 45C with a low of 32 at night. Last night's low was 33C but it is supposed to be cooler tonight


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

thrax said:


> My thermometer is completely in the shade and accurate to within one tenth of a degree C, although apparently you can switch it to F; I haven't figured that out and why should I? It records the highs and lows over the past 24 hours and also the past 7 days. It reached 51C at around 12:30 midnightish Saturday night Sunday morning. I suspect it was more likely to be the sirocco like wind we felt at midnight which literally made our eyes burn. Prior to that we were experiencing around 39 - 45C with a low of 32 at night. Last night's low was 33C but it is supposed to be cooler tonight


That is hot!! Red Sea weather.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, I am still a relative newcomer to these hilly bits of the planet, but last summer was definitely cooler than this one. I've said it before and I'll say it again, I am looking forward to winter! Course, a few weeks of cold weather and I'll be back on here saying roll on summer...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a thermometer, the sensor is inside an old post box, in which I have created lots of vents, the post box is in the shade & north facing. The outside temperature now is 35ºc, but inside the house it is only 25ºc.

For us that is hot, but higher up on the island it gets hotter and some use air conditioning in summer and log burners in winter. Luckily we have not yet needed either. Our house is ancient with thick stone walls, I think that is what keeps us cool in summer and warm in winter.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Thick walls is the answer. Can I assume you aren't affected in any way by the fires?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

thrax said:


> Thick walls is the answer. Can I assume you aren't affected in any way by the fires?


Thanks for your concern, not yet affected, we had a bad one some years ago, apparently started by a discarded *** end. That frightened people, and I now think that here more care is taken.

The tremors have more or less stopped too.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Wasps*, place a large wet cloth or towel on the ground away from the pool, the wasps will drink from that rather than face drowning in a deep pool


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

this shows our temps over the past 24 hours - look at 4am!! 31º  - it's still hovering around 31º now at nearly 8:30!











thankfully the humidity dropped, or I doubt I'd be sitting here typing this because the power would probably have gone off as everyone cranked up the aircon, as happened a few days ago


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Cooling down over here in the SW now - I actually have the windows open this morning because it's cooler outside than in!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Cooling down over here in the SW now - I actually have the windows open this morning because it's cooler outside than in!


it has actually risen to 32º now & the humidity is rising too 

these temps this early in the day are unusual right here on the coast - the weather station is just down the road from me & almost on the beach

we have rain & a storm forecast for tomorrow - I suspect that it might be a big one!


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I use AEMET & a local one too - the local guy supplies data to AEMET
> 
> Meteoxabia


Thanks for posting that meteoxabia site, I thought I had it in my faves (and I do now)

I am a dedicated follower of weather ( have to be, living here!) and it's the most detailed weather site I've ever stumbled upon


----------

